

Binaural Sound with the Web Audio API - kabla
http://blog.kaistale.com/?p=1428

======
tonetheman
Yup not working for me either :( Version 39.0.2171.95 m

Uncaught NotSupportedError: Failed to set the 'buffer' property on
'ConvolverNode': The buffer sample rate of 44100 does not match the context
rate of 48000 Hz.

hpl.init_convolver main.js:464 hpl.init main.js:506 main.js:559 (anonymous
function)

~~~
kabla
Well, this is a shame.. Apparently the sample rate of the AudioContext (for
some people 48 kHz) isn't definable (it should be 44.1 kHz here), which makes
this a tough thing to fix. For me, it works in osx but not in windows 8
(bootcamp).

I found this: [https://github.com/WebAudio/web-audio-
api/issues/300](https://github.com/WebAudio/web-audio-api/issues/300)

Apparently it's not implemented yet?

------
kapkapkap
A great demo of binaural sound -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKdDA_jhgX8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKdDA_jhgX8)

~~~
mrb
This is insanely great! Now, imagine if binaural audio was combined with an
accelerometer sensor (in the earbud/headphone) so that when you turn your
head, the sounds' origins would be adjusted in real time to reflect your new
head position. This would be awesome for video games and movies.

To make this work, you would need to record the location of every sound. Easy
to do for a video game (where the software knows the exact object or person
emitting a sound). But it would be harder for movies, as this sounds
localization data would need to be captured on set and handled during all post
production work.

I did a little research and a field known as ambisonics
([http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambisonics](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambisonics))
generalizes this concept to more than 2 speakers. Now that I think about it I
remember that the guy behind the xiph.org videos debunking digital audio myths
lamenting that not enough research was being done on ambisonics.

------
pvaldes
Not directly related, but curiously I'd noticed today that cl-binaural for
common lisp is not anymore in quicklisp. I wonder why.

------
cypher543
Doesn't work for me in Chrome 39:

> main.js:129 Uncaught SyntaxError: Unexpected token var

